# Saturday job-14yr old-bristol [READ]



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

hi, 
im looking for a job working with reptiles im 14 but know quite alot about keeping reptile as i have done for a while now, i own a bosc and a leo at the moment, but have owned snakes in the passed, i live in bristol and dont want to travel too far, if do need someone working on a saturday please PM me, 
thanks alot,
jack.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Hi there,

Try contacting Pete at the ReptileZone in Bristol. Not sure if he'll be able to offer you any pay but they're usually happy to take on voluntary workers.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

They probably have to be careful due to Insurance for minors under 16, and the Health and Safety lot would probably not like it either. 

Hessilhead, our local wildlife rescue centre cannot have volunteers under 16 years of age even cleaning empty cages.

Hessilhead Home


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

feel sorry for anyone who hires you


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

why say that ?? 
reptilekid is a good lad


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

I think 14's possibly too young... i'd wait til you get to 16.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

DolphinPython said:


> feel sorry for anyone who hires you


Wow brang up an old thread,
why would you feel sorry?
im a hard worker and very passionate,
i'm also very healthy and active 



rugbystar55 said:


> why say that ??
> reptilekid is a good lad


Thanks mate 
just think he's jelous.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

The whole health and safety thing varies depending on where you go but you can employ someone from the age of 13(newspaper boy min age). And a shop that allows anyone under the age of 16 in the door should have public liability insurance which covers volunteers as they are not paid. As for paid work you may need to be 16 for them to be covered correctly. I used to volunteer at a stables when I was 13 and got paid weekend work at 16. Horse just as dangerous if not more so than most common reptiles.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

the age for a paper round is 15 now 
or thats what i got told


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

rugbystar55 said:


> the age for a paper round is 15 now
> or thats what i got told


Wouldn't surprise me if things have changed, shows im getting on in years now doesnt it :whistling2:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

There is no problem employing someone aged 14-16 as long as certain policies and health and safety rules are adhered to. For example they are only allowed to work up to a certain amount of hours each week/day. Special individual agreements are generally what is needed, with close supervision and agreement with guardians as well as the local authorities.
You would do better to actually go to a shop/zoo to ask, show how eager you are. But remember tonnes of people ask all the time, so dont take it personally if you are turned down.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

A link for you to read
Workers under 16: the rules | Business Link


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

Kieran at least he will be able to fit through the door of his place of work


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

jackyboy said:


> Kieran at least he will be able to fit through the door of his place of work


wned8:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Not too mean jack, but continue.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

HAHAHAH JACK!:no1:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> hi,
> im looking for a job working with reptiles im 14 but know quite alot about keeping reptile as i have done for a while now, i own a bosc and a leo at the moment, but have owned snakes in the passed, i live in bristol and dont want to travel too far, if do need someone working on a saturday please PM me,
> thanks alot,
> jack.


so your saying you have a bsoc and a leo then why in your sig does it say boa, iguana and something else?????


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

this threads decades old.. thats why:L


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

to be fair Ive worked since I was 14 and never had any issues.
Granted until I was 15 I worked for my dear old granny as she runs her own business.
But when I was 15 I did my works experience at a vets and they let me go in weekends and continue working (granted it was voluntary but it kept me entertained) the afew months later I worked in a local reptile shop and got paid for it 

So I dont see why you shouldnt go get a job. Gives you experience and maybe a few quid for your pocket!!

If you ahve any local kennels or things (I know its not reps but still) they sometimes let people volunteer to help walk the dogs/clean enclosures/help feeding etc etc


----------

